

David Beazley's bug report on I/O-bound threads and New GIL - gthank
http://bugs.python.org/issue7946

======
wavesplash
I know it's a radical concept, but has anyone considered tracking down a
SunOS/IRIX/BSD or even Linux kernel scheduling engineer to discuss the Python
design?

Watching people ignore 30+ years of experience balancing I/O and CPU bound
tasks and understanding kernel/userspace interaction just makes me sad.

